

Funding business plans from first time entrepreneurs won't happen anymore - willphipps
http://the-accelerator.blogspot.com/2008/03/innovation-continues-apace.html

======
brk
"Funding business plans from first time entrepreneurs just won't happen
anymore!"

Until at some point a first-time-entrepreneur does something really cool, and
gets funding, and becomes a success. Then this will be popular again, and the
VCs will only fund "new entrepreneurs who aren't stuck in the old way of
thinking!".

I give it 24 months, if it ever even becomes reality in the first place.

VCs will fund whatever makes money. If my dog could write a nice RoR app,
suddenly the Humane Society would be filled with potential CEO's...

